# Help Please With Seven Pocket Watches...are They Any Good



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi,

I have seven pocket watches that I found whilst clearing through my fathers effects, and by the looks of things you may be able to throw some light on the watches as to their age, manufacturer and value. Im not expecting there to be anything special but thought it best before I began to look at selling them on.

Many thanks for your help. I have just included basic pics of each for now so if you require any further please ask.

First one: Second picture, slightly blurred, but says BREVET 2732

http://render1.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup...C/of=50,332,442

http://render1.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup...C/of=50,590,442

Second one :

http://render1.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup...C/of=50,590,442

http://render1.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup...C/of=50,590,442

http://render1.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup...C/of=50,590,442

Third one :

http://render1.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup...C/of=50,590,442

http://render1.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup...C/of=50,590,442

Fourth one :

http://render1.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup...C/of=50,332,442

http://render1.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup...C/of=50,590,442

http://render1.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup...C/of=50,590,442

Fifth one :

http://render1.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup...C/of=50,332,442

http://render1.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup...C/of=50,590,442

Sixth one :

http://render1.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup...C/of=50,332,442

http://render1.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup...C/of=50,590,442

http://render1.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup...C/of=50,590,442

Seventh one :

http://render1.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup...C/of=50,590,442

http://render1.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup...C/of=50,590,442

http://render1.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup...C/of=50,590,442

Thats about it, sorry its a bit long winded but I really appreciate your time looking at them for me.

Many thanks again to any help you can give.

Regards

Richard


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi richard.

Are the watches in working order?

E-mail me [email protected]

Rabbit


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

To watch #1:

This is a swiss movement, probably for the english market (movement type is typical "english", but this watch ist made in swiss)

That 'Brevet' is a swiss patent:

Emile Meystre, Ã Belle-Ile prÃ©s Fleurier, *Cache-poussiÃ¨re incrustÃ© aux moevements de montres genre "Boston"*

from 10th octobre 1890.

(Dust cover for "Boston"-type movements) - seems to be a special ring around the movement.

To watch #2:

That's a english-styled, but swiss movement, too. Built for the english market (as well) in around 1880-1890, should have a lever escapement.

To watch #3:

A military watch, swiss, 15 jewels, lever escapement, plain movement... what's that signature on the movement?

To watch #4:

Also a military watch, swiss made, a plain movement...

To watch #5:

Seems to be watch no. 4! Correct images???

To watch #6:

Also a swiss movement ("fake english"), built for the englisch market

To watch #7:

A swiss movement in an english case, hallmarks in the case for Birmingham 1934, 15 jewels, safety barrel...

All in all that are plain pocket watches from the switzerland, not really expensive but perhaps of emotional value.

Regards, Andreas


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Here is the swiss patent #2732 of the first watch:



















Andreas


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Fray Bentos said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have seven pocket watches that I found whilst clearing through my fathers effects, and by the looks of things you may be able to throw some light on the watches as to their age, manufacturer and value. Im not expecting there to be anything special but thought it best before I began to look at selling them on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi, the writing on the movement of watch four is 'Swiss Made' , and I have updated the picture on clock five, which appears to be another military model.

Thanks all again.

Richard


----------

